# Hello from Turkey



## Jem7 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Ugur and I'm from Istanbul, Turkey. I'm a rock guitarist and composer and also independent mixing engineer. Playing guitar been nearly 10 years and mostly composing for instrumental rock. I also very interested in film scoring and trying to compose variety of styles. 
My works : http://www.ugurdariveren.com (www.ugurdariveren.com)

Ugur


----------



## johan25 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Ugur, welcome to vi control

Nice Guitar playing


----------



## Jem7 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Johan


----------

